# Windows Update keeps failing!



## KapiteinKoek007 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,
for some reason i can't update my win7 anymore... it downloads and instals perfectly but then when i reboot and its configuring updates @ startup it says fail to configure microsoft windows update bla bla bla.... i've tried the following solutions which don't work.

1. selecting and installing updates 1 by 1.
2. I downloaded some kb update that is supposed to prepare the machine for win7 sp1.
3. downloaded microsoft fix it.
4. tried to install win7 sp1 directly... no go, same error as with the other updates...
5. installed and updated win software (.net, windows installer, vcredist)

i had this same issue a couple of months ago. but that was related to .net not properly configured, that is not the case with this..
Sure i can disable windows update. but then again this topic is useless if i want that solution


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 19, 2012)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> Hi all,
> for some reason i can't update my win7 anymore... it downloads and instals perfectly but then when i reboot and its configuring updates @ startup it says fail to configure microsoft windows update bla bla bla.... i've tried the following solutions which don't work.
> 
> 1. selecting and installing updates 1 by 1.
> ...



It's possible you have a program blocking your updates. I would restart the machine and go into "_safe mode_" and install the updates. You can get into "_safe mode_" at startup by pressing "*F8*" and selecting "_Safe mode_". You can pre-download updates from Microsoft or you can go into "_Safe mode with Networking_" and download them once you are in "_safe mode_", but if you just select "_safe mode_" you will not have network/internet.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had this problem with a vista machine.  After a while I resorted to reinstalling the operating system (restore in this case)

Same issue as yours, it would download, install, then upon restarting it would start finishing the updates, and fail, then undo the updates.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 19, 2012)

Some of the updates require you to shutdown the pc rather than restarting it, I would give this a try to.

Seems odd to me that this happens but it does.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 19, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I had this problem with a vista machine.  After a while I resorted to reinstalling the operating system (restore in this case)
> 
> Same issue as yours, it would download, install, then upon restarting it would start finishing the updates, and fail, then undo the updates.



Yea, that was going to be my next suggestion, if "_Safe mode_" did not work... I didn't want to scare him just yet..  There is a new feature in Windows 8 that will let you go back to a fresh install with just a few clicks. It should help a lot non pro's to start over fresh.  But this is no help to him..


----------



## TC-man (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi,

I had once a similar issue like yours, i.e. not able to update Windows 7. What I did to solve the problems is:

- go to control panel, then to "Troubleshouting" > "System and Security" > "Fix problems with Windows update" > click "Advanced" > choose "Apply repairs automatically". 

And Windows will start detecting the issues and will repair "Windows update components". The problems should be fixed now, close the program, restart the PC, and see if the mentioned steps have fixed the problems you mentioned.

Hope it works for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2012)

I have the exact same problem, I don't wanna hijack this thread so I will be brief........  One day about 10 days ago, out of the blue I started up my PC and Windows 7 failed to boot, I got to the Windows logo but then an error message telling me that there was no active user profile available, after several attempts at safe mode, Windows boot CD and the recovery console I gave up and did a complete fresh install onto my SSD.

Once I had loaded all my drivers etc, I started update.... on first pass update downloaded 14 updates, restarted the PC, installed them and all was well, it then automatically went into update mode again and downloaded 83 updates (my version is pre SP1), since then after about 25 attempts it has been unable on restart to configure the updates and automatically "reverts" back, I have just got to the point that I have disabled updates completely.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> I have the exact same problem, I don't wanna hijack this thread so I will be brief........  One day about 10 days ago, out of the blue I started up my PC and Windows 7 failed to boot, I got to the Windows logo but then an error message telling me that there was no active user profile available, after several attempts at safe mode, Windows boot CD and the recovery console I gave up and did a complete fresh install onto my SSD.
> 
> Once I had loaded all my drivers etc, I started update.... on first pass update downloaded 14 updates, restarted the PC, installed them and all was well, it then automatically went into update mode again and downloaded 83 updates (my version is pre SP1), since then after about 25 attempts it has been unable on restart to configure the updates and automatically "reverts" back, I have just got to the point that I have disabled updates completely.


 10 days ago they updated the security certificates.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 10 days ago they updated the security certificates.



But surely that would not have corrupted all the updates or caused the User profiles to dissapear on the previous install?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> But surely that would not have corrupted all the updates or caused the User profiles to dissapear on the previous install?



They are root security certificates. They could effect a lot AFAIK but, I'm no programer.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Dec 19, 2012)

wel i haven't tried booting into safe mode with network yet... if that does not work, im switching to win8.. i like that option of a fresh install without the hassle of actually reinstalling win 

Funny story, im in safe mode /w network now and apparently windows update is disabled in safe mode.. tried manually starting in services.msc, but win gave me the errorcode: 1084 this service cannot be executed in safe mode.. so this does it... i have installed win7 like 8 times in 6 months every F*cking time there is something which i then have to reinstal win7 again... im gonna try my luck with win 8 and see what thats gonna do for me!

Thanks all for the info and help.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2012)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> Funny story, im in safe mode /w network now and apparently windows update is disabled in safe mode.. tried manually starting in services.msc, but win gave me the errorcode: 1084 this service cannot be executed in safe mode.. so this does it... i have installed win7 like 8 times in 6 months every F*cking time there is something which i then have to reinstal win7 again... im gonna try my luck with win 8 and see what thats gonna do for me!
> 
> Thanks all for the info and help.



When you install Windows you leave the MBR alone don't you?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 19, 2012)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> Funny story, im in safe mode /w network now and apparently windows update is disabled in safe mode.. tried manually starting in services.msc, but win gave me the errorcode: 1084 this service cannot be executed in safe mode.. so this does it... i have installed win7 like 8 times in 6 months every F*cking time there is something which i then have to reinstal win7 again... im gonna try my luck with win 8 and see what thats gonna do for me!
> 
> Thanks all for the info and help.



No don't use windows update in Safe mode, just download the update from MS, and install it in Safe Mode.  I would download SP1, and then install in Safe Mode and restart and then try Windows Update in regular windows.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 19, 2012)

Try this --> Fix the problem with Microsoft Windows Update that is not working



> What it fixes...
> 
> Checks Windows Update component configuration and repairs as needed
> Resolves incorrect Windows Update data locations
> Reregisters required services



If that fails... give this a go --> System Update Readiness Tool fixes Windows Update errors in Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008 R2, and Windows Server 2008



> What does the System Update Readiness Tool do?
> 
> The System Update Readiness Tool verifies the integrity of the following resources:
> 
> ...


----------

